# Video da formação de uma Tromba de Água



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2008 às 14:32)

Aqui fica um video com a formação de uma tromba de água:

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-153268


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Nov 2008 às 17:05)

Estes fenómenos são muito interessantes de ver,bom video.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

bom video


----------

